# Messi vs Weghorst "Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._



Quindi Messi ha il dono della parola?


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Forza Modric, Forza Croazia


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Qualcuno vuole apparecchiare il mondiale per messi.

Ma io sin dal primo giorno dico croazia .


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Antipatico come pochi. 

Anche io spero che i croati li ridimensionino.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Non lo condanno di sicuro per questa scenetta (che si poteva certamente risparmiare): i nervi erano tesissimi...


----------



## Butcher (10 Dicembre 2022)

Preferisco la Francia a Messi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Comunque ragazzi, provando per un attimo a parlar di calcio tra il serio e il faceto : l'argentina nel gioco aereo è improponibile.
All'olanda è bastato crossare per due punte fisiche per pareggiare la partita.

La francia li pialla, se ci arrivano contro la francia.
Guroud fa merenda sulla testa di quei nani.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Se solo lo avesse voluto, Weghorst lo avrebbe ridotto a una polpetta.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._



Purtroppo un olandese non può che attirare voglia di schiaffeggiarlo.

Idem le olandesi, sul culo quelle però


----------



## Devil man (10 Dicembre 2022)

Per me l'Argentina non vincerà il mondiale...


----------



## raducioiu (10 Dicembre 2022)

Circolano brutte immagini di alcuni argentini che dopo il rigore decisivo fanno urla e sguardi di scherno agli olandesi disperati. Però da alcuni video emerge anche che gli olandesi avevano provocato gli argentini che andavano a battere i rigori.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tiferò Hrvatska come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Circolano brutte immagini di alcuni argentini che dopo il rigore decisivo fanno urla e sguardi di scherno agli olandesi disperati. Però da alcuni video emerge anche che gli olandesi avevano provocato gli argentini che andavano a battere i rigori.


C'era un brutto clima ma la rissa l'ha iniziata paredes calciando con forza un pallone verso la panchina dell'olanda senza motivo.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Dicembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Circolano brutte immagini di alcuni argentini che dopo il rigore decisivo fanno urla e sguardi di scherno agli olandesi disperati. Però da alcuni video emerge anche che gli olandesi avevano provocato gli argentini che andavano a battere i rigori.


La tensione era già alle stelle da molto prima.
Basta ricordarsi quando paredes ha calciato una pallonata forte contro la panchina olandese a gioco fermo e in 2 secondi netti son entrati in campo per linciarlo tipo 10 persone assetate di sangue

Gli argentini diciamo che non sono proprio il massimo della sportività, aizzano non poco di natura e molti olandesi diciamo che non aspettavano altro


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Lo schema da piazzato dell'olanda che porta al pari per ora una delle giocate più belle del mondiale.
Per la serie : come scherzare una fase difensiva.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Deve perdere un'altra finale


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


E comunque, Messi si rivela ancora una volta di più un omuncolo dal profilo morale direttamente proporzionale alla sua “altezza”: se l‘avesse fatto CR7, quei due pagliacci da circo Orfei che rispondono al nome di Adani e Cassano avrebbero montato su un caso nazionale. Hanno detto qualcosa circa la “beneficenza” del nano argentino?


----------



## unbreakable (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mia libera interpretazione wogherst entra duro su messi dopo aver segnato il gol dell 1 2..mi ricordo abbastanza bene la scena che appena Argentina batte lui entra indemoniato su messi..
C'è da dire che buona colpa va all arbitro che per me in questo caso ha ammonito troppo e non espulso paredes e van dijk (paredes è ancora intero?  dopo la rissa..
Credo ci sia Comunque un odio molto profondo tra le due squadre soprattutto per la finale del 1978..
Per me sul campo Argentina ha meritato. Olanda ha giocato 15 minuti a dir tanto


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Cito da wikipedia:
Weghorst: 1,97 x 90 Kg
Messi: 170 (mah...) x 72 Kg.
Secondo me lo scemo è Messi, forse non ha capito che se l'olandese gli si rivolta e gli va incontro, a quel punto la bravura con i piedi non conta...


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> E comunque, Messi si rivela ancora una volta di più un omuncolo dal profilo morale direttamente proporzionale alla sua “altezza”: se l‘avesse fatto CR7, quei due pagliacci da circo Orfei che rispondono al nome di Adani e Cassano avrebbero montato su un caso nazionale. Hanno detto qualcosa circa la “beneficenza” del nano argentino?



queste sono cose da campo, non c'entra un un tubo la moralità, peraltro se ha sbottato così qualcosa deve essere successo per forza


----------



## numero 3 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma squadre "simpatia" a questo mondiale ne abbiamo?
Cr7 Messi Dumfries Lovren Brozovic Van Dijk Busquets Muller Van Gaal etc etc.... che odiosi...
Alla fine I più signori anzi Monsieur sono Giroud e Mbappe...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> queste sono cose da campo, non c'entra un un tubo la moralità, peraltro se ha sbottato così qualcosa deve essere successo per forza


Non mi trovi per nulla d’accordo, ma sono opinioni.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Dicembre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma squadre "simpatia" a questo mondiale ne abbiamo?
> Cr7 Messi Dumfries Lovren Brozovic Van Dijk Busquets Muller etc etc....
> Alla fine I più signori anzi Monsieur sono Giroud e Mbappe...


Ahahaha stavo pensando la stessa cosa, delle squadre rimaste ci sono almeno un paio di elementi per squadra che mi stanno altamente sulle @@


----------



## sampapot (10 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Forza Modric, Forza Croazia


date le sue (di lei) dichiarazioni, vien voglia davvero di tifare Croazia 






Se la vedono svestita così, la imprigionano e poi sparisce sotto terra


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi per nulla d’accordo, ma sono opinioni.



per carità ma se ti provocano non è che stai zitto, se si è preso dello scemo qualcosa deve aver fatto  , ora parlando in generale della situazione infuocata a fine partita ho appena visto un video dove gli olandesi sono andati a provocare muso a muso gli argentini che si apprestavano a battere il rigore, credo sia molto meno morale un comportamento del genere...


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> date le sue (di lei) dichiarazioni, vien voglia davvero di tifare Croazia
> Vedi l'allegato 4079
> 
> 
> Se la vedono svestita, così la imprigionano e poi sparisce sotto terra


mamma mia che begli occhi....


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Ah davanti alle telecamere dopo aver vinto riesce a trovare il coraggio di emettere parola


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


in questo calcio per signorine ben vengano partite accese come quella di ieri, solo ai mondiali ormai si vedono risse generalizzate un po' interessanti.
viva gli anni 90 quando la droga era al massimo ed ogni scintilla faceva esplodere la rissa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il finto umile che prenderà le legnate dai mangiarane e finirà a piangere come Cristina


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in questo calcio per signorine ben vengano partite accese come quella di ieri, solo ai mondiali ormai si vedono risse generalizzate un po' interessanti.
> viva gli anni 90 quando la droga era al massimo ed ogni scintilla faceva esplodere la rissa.


Risse che abbiano motivazioni precise ci possono stare,ma fatte alla cavolo di cane come ieri sono un brutto spot.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Messi tanto forte quanto antipatico,è una testa di ca. Il fai play questo sconosciuto...facile fare i leoni a partita vinta vero? Trovo questi atteggiamenti da bullo insopportabili.


----------



## Giek (10 Dicembre 2022)

Riescono a far passare per simpatici pure gli Olandesi.
D’altronde quando il vice-CT è un una melma come Samuel non ci si può aspettare altro se non il peggio


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

con grande sorpresa scopro che l'olandese che è andato a provocare gli argentini prima dei rigori sarebbe dumbfries


----------



## Gamma (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> queste sono cose da campo, non c'entra un un tubo la moralità, peraltro se ha sbottato così qualcosa deve essere successo per forza


Messi ha detto che Weghorst lo ha provocato e insultato nel pre-partita e anche quando è entrato in campo.

Tra l'altro l'argentino si è rifiutato di dargli la mano.

Diciamo che sono d'accordo, sono cose da campo che lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma penso che Messi sia davvero poco sereno ib questo Mondiale. Sa benissimo che è la sua ultima chance per vincerlo e che perderlo significherebbe essere condannato ad essere il "fenomeno con il Barcellona, ma non con l'Argentina".

Che sia nervoso lo si è visto anche con la Polonia, quando ha ignorato Lewandowski che gli stava dando il cinque dopo un fallo.

Resta il fatto che se fosse stato Ronaldo ci sarebbero stati i titoloni sui giornali sul fatto che sia irrispettoso, sbruffone ecc....


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Messi ha detto che Weghorst lo ha provocato e insultato nel pre-partita e anche quando è entrato in campo.
> 
> Tra l'altro l'argentino si è rifiutato di dargli la mano.
> 
> ...



Ronaldo è anche più incline a comportamenti del genere, a messi capita una volta ogni morte di papa, comunque mi pare se ne stia parlando abbastanza, anzi si sta parlando più di questo che del fatto che stanno in semifinale quasi solo grazie a lui


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'era un brutto clima ma la rissa l'ha iniziata paredes calciando con forza un pallone verso la panchina dell'olanda senza motivo.


Il motivo ci sará stato, non credi.

oppure Paredes voleva far fuori l’Argentina?

Gli Olandesi hanno provocato nel pre-partita, durante la partita, (dalla panchina, con le parole e l’aggressivitá eccessiva in campo) e nei rigori.

umana la reazione Argentina.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il motivo ci sará stato, non credi.
> 
> oppure Paredes voleva far fuori l’Argentina?
> 
> ...


Un conto è provocare a parole, altro sconto scatenare una rissa.
Ho giocato una vita nei dilettanti e ci gioco ancora e per i campi non trovi certo gente che ti stende il tappeto rosso...
Diciamo che la sfida però diventa una prova di nervi fino a quando non si arriva alle mani e paredes ha fatto un brutto gesto.
Per me è quello l'episodio che ha fatto degenerare tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._



Ho avuto il dispiacere di vederlo di incontrarlo di persona Messi. Mai mi sarei aspettato che fosse una persona così esaltata, viscida, schifosa e odiosa. Mi fa veramente schifo. 

Vai a quel paese nano col micropene


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho avuto il dispiacere di vederlo di incontrarlo di persona Messi. Mai mi sarei aspettato che fosse una persona così esaltata, viscida, schifosa e odiosa. Mi fa veramente schifo.
> 
> Vai a quel paese nano col micropene


Puoi descrivere esattamente come si è comportato?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Puoi descrivere esattamente come si è comportato?



È un episodio che avevo già raccontato qui sul forum. 
La scorsa estate ero in ferie a Formentera, ad un certo punto si sparge la voce che nel ristorante sulla spiaggia vicino al nostro villaggio sia arrivato Messi. Era tutto vero.

Praticamente il nano era in giro con Fabregas, Suarez e compagne a festeggiare il suo compleanno su uno yatch, Il genio ha avuto la brillante idea di attraccare alla spiaggia col gomme per andare a mangiare al ristorante. Direi che è abbastanza palese che ti guardino tutti e che tutti si accorgano che tu sia Messi no? 

Si era creata un minimo di ressa ma niente di che, micropene Messi e i suoi amici appena hanno visto la ressa (avevano finito di pranzare) sono scappati e nel mentre che scappavano Messi ha detto "una sola foto e non toccatemi" in un modo piuttosto odioso. Un bambino è risucito a fare la foto al volo, ma ne ha pagato le conseguenze prendendosi una gomitata da Suarez. 
Mi è salito uno schifo, ma uno schifo che non hai idea. 
Lo stesso giorno c'era Immobile con moglie e figli in spiaggia. Lui supermega gentile e disponibile! Davvero una persona d'oro.
Ho visto anche Pippo Inzaghi il giorno dopo, ci ho scambiato due parole... Bravo, ma se la tira un po'.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho avuto il dispiacere di vederlo di incontrarlo di persona Messi. Mai mi sarei aspettato che fosse una persona così esaltata, viscida, schifosa e odiosa. Mi fa veramente schifo.
> 
> Vai a quel paese nano col micropene


Ha anche dei difetti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un conto è provocare a parole, altro sconto scatenare una rissa.
> Ho giocato una vita nei dilettanti e ci gioco ancora e per i campi non trovi certo gente che ti stende il tappeto rosso...
> Diciamo che la sfida però diventa una prova di nervi fino a quando non si arriva alle mani e paredes ha fatto un brutto gesto.
> Per me è quello l'episodio che ha fatto degenerare tutto.


Se vogliamo analizzarla tecnicamente: Paredes tira una pallonata contro il seggiolino vuoto della panchina, Van Dyjke arriva é lo giustizia dandogli un colpo fortissimo a gioco fermo.
Tra l’altro almeno 10 componenti della panchina dell’aolanda entrano in campo per aggredire fisicamente (non parole, ne contatti) Paredes.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo analizzarla tecnicamente: Paredes tira una pallonata contro il seggiolino vuoto della panchina, Van Dyjke arriva é lo giustizia dandogli un colpo fortissimo a gioco fermo.
> Tra l’altro almeno 10 componenti della panchina dell’aolanda entrano in campo per aggredire fisicamente (non parole, ne contatti) Paredes.


E ti pare corretto senza motivo tirare una cannonata verso la panchina affidandosi, ammesso che sia vero, alla propria mira?

Le avrebbe prese da tutti paredes per un gesto simile.
Anche da noi.
E sfido il più santo dei santi a dire il contrario.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Dicembre 2022)

poteva andare a dirlo a Davids già che c'era


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> poteva andare a dirlo a Davids già che c'era


Immagine se fosse stato Jaap


----------



## sampapot (10 Dicembre 2022)

la pallonata di Paredes andava sanzionata...almeno con un cartellino giallo, anche se la partita era già finita....la sanzione va poi comunicata al capitano (magari lo ha fatto)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ti pare corretto senza motivo tirare una cannonata verso la panchina affidandosi, ammesso che sia vero, alla propria mira?
> 
> Le avrebbe prese da tutti paredes per un gesto simile.
> Anche da noi.
> E sfido il più santo dei santi a dire il contrario.


Ma ti pare che tira una pallonata cosí senza motivo?
pensi che l’abbia fatto lerché impazzito.
o perché cattivo?
o perché idiota?
o perché provocato?

per me qualche motivo pesante doveva esserci. Non lo assolve, ma non parliamo che gli Argentini erano cattivi senza motivo e gli olandesi hanno reagito, perché é esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare che tira una pallonata cosí senza motivo?
> pensi che l’abbia fatto lerché impazzito.
> o perché cattivo?
> o perché idiota?
> ...



sicuramente è partito tutto dal body check preso da messi dopo il 2-1, se non sbaglio proprio dal tizio al quale si riferiva nel dopo partita


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare che tira una pallonata cosí senza motivo?
> pensi che l’abbia fatto lerché impazzito.
> o perché cattivo?
> o perché idiota?
> ...


E chi ha detto il contrario?
Ma quello è stato il primo episodio di provocazione extra campo .
Oltre le parole, oltre i falli di campo.

Nelle risse c'è sempre una goccia che fa traboccare il vaso e solitamente è un episodio come questo.

Io per lo meno non ho visto alcun olandese prima usare le mani e provocare in modo plateale oltre le righe.
Poi non voglio prendere le difese di alcuno,sai che mi frega ?
Ma se un pinco pallino fa contro la mia panchina un gesto come quello di paredes io uomo di campo lo prendo dal collo e poi il resto glielo do in campo.
Non è danza classica .
E infatti il fenomeno di paredes ha innescato una mega rissa .


----------



## Victorss (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Messi scatenato nel post gara contro l'Olanda vinta dall'Argentina ai calci di rigori. Prima si è diretto verso la panchina degli organge dritto a Van Gaal dicendogli "E adesso non parli più?". Poi mentre stava per essere intervistato a Tyc Sport ha intravisto l'autore della doppietta Orange - Weghorst, ha lanciato un "_"Cosa guardi scemo? Cosa guardi? Vai via scemo, vai via"._


Weghorst 1.97 per 92 KG, se lo prende lo usa come carta igienica. Ma tanto a questo è concessa qualsiasi cosa. Uno dei due pagliacci per fortuna oggi è andato a casa come è giusto che sia, speriamo che anche quest altro lo segua velocemente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Messi persona molto discutibile


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare che tira una pallonata cosí senza motivo?
> pensi che l’abbia fatto lerché impazzito.
> o perché cattivo?
> o perché idiota?
> ...



_Guarda che stai assolvendo Zidane per la sua testata a Materazzi.
non importa cosa ti possono dire.
contano i fatti e non le chiacchiere._


----------

